
Elastic acquires application performance monitoring company Opbeat - simonz05
https://twitter.com/elastic/status/877836449219006464
======
simonz05
I guess this is a better URL: [https://www.elastic.co/blog/welcome-opbeat-to-
the-elastic-fa...](https://www.elastic.co/blog/welcome-opbeat-to-the-elastic-
family)

It would be interesting to get the Opbeat's founders perspective on why they'd
sell and close a product they've been working on since 2012. Just to soon do
it again, but this time for someone else's company.

